# The Beatles on the Ed Sullivan show



## Davey Jones (Feb 5, 2014)

50 years ago tomorrow.
I remember watching it too,GOD!! Im old.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2014)

Me too, and I was a lot older than 12.:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2014)

I remember it well, exciting times back then!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 5, 2014)

The beginning of the British invasion, soon followed by the Rolling Stones, the Kinks, the Animals, the Yardbirds, the Moody Blues, & the Zombies. Those were my favorite British bands. I preferred their music to the Beach Boys & Dave Clark 5. I also liked it better than Motown music.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 5, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> The beginning of the British invasion, soon followed by the Rolling Stones, the Kinks, the Animals, the Yardbirds, the Moody Blues, & the Zombies. Those were my favorite British bands. I preferred their music to the Beach Boys & Dave Clark 5. I also liked it better than Motown music.



You little old groupie!:lofl::lofl:

I was 23 & innocent!!!!


----------



## Casper (Feb 5, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> The beginning of the British invasion, soon followed by the Rolling Stones, the Kinks, the Animals, the Yardbirds, the Moody Blues, & the Zombies. Those were my favorite British bands. I preferred their music to the Beach Boys & Dave Clark 5. I also liked it better than Motown music.


_*
Yes Lois, I also remember it so well and, like you,  I preferred the British bands....
I was 29 at the time....
*_:yes:


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 5, 2014)

wow - 50 years. I remember, yes. According to my recollection, it was a "_really big shew"_


----------



## Jambi (Feb 5, 2014)

*Let's not forget......................*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> The beginning of the British invasion, soon followed by the Rolling Stones, the Kinks, the Animals, the Yardbirds, the Moody Blues, & the Zombies. Those were my favorite British bands. I preferred their music to the Beach Boys & Dave Clark 5. I also liked it better than Motown music.



I liked all those groups too Lois, remember listening to old Stones songs that weren't big on the radio, like Sitting on a Fence, and Backstreet Girl.  Kinks, Animals, Yardbirds, and Zombies were all cool.  Hubby got me into the Moody Blues when I was older, Lazy Day has been my earworm lately, lol.  I did like to dance, so I got into the rhythm of all the Motown music too....good memories for sure! :sentimental:


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 6, 2014)

I was 9. Remember it well.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

I still wanna hold your hand!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

Groan..


----------



## TICA (Feb 6, 2014)

Ed Sullivan was on Sunday nights and that was the only night we were allowed to stay up late to watch TV.   I remember when the Beatles were on as clear as if it were yesterday.  
I liked them all, rock and roll, jazz, big band and Motown.   I never did get into the country and western - all the songs were so sad!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

When they came to San Francisco and were staying at a hotel on the peninsula, my buddy convinced me we should go and join in the melee . . .    It was interesting to say the least with screaming girls running back and forth claiming to see them in a window or chasing various cars...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 7, 2014)

Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, and I watched them on Ed Sullivan that night. Was it really 50 years ago? Seems like last week I was five months pregnant at the time and since DD will be 50 this spring, I guess it wasn't last week after all.


----------



## drifter (Feb 7, 2014)

I saw all of those who appeared on Ed Sullivan. 
Tell the truth I thought they were just a fad and 
would be gone in no time.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

drifter said:


> I saw all of those who appeared on Ed Sullivan.
> Tell the truth I thought they were just a fad and
> would be gone in no time.



Nobody's perfect!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Been a lot of early Beatles music on the radio the last couple of days.  Still great stuff!!!


----------



## Ina (Feb 8, 2014)

There was also a comedy album named "Alice's Restaurant".  I don't remember who did it. Not a Beatles things as I recall. :cart:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> There was also a comedy album named "Alice's Restaurant".  I don't remember who did it. Not a Beatles things as I recall. :cart:



Arlo Guthrie, Woody's son.


----------

